# Links in Signatures



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was think that maybe we should not be allowed to have working links in our signatures. Recently we have had a spammer coming in here and posting useless posts just so the ads in the signature can be seen.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry guys, after taking a closer look at the rules I see that we are already not allowed to have links in the signature.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

As I understand the rules you are allowed to link as long as it's not a marketing/spam link.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

According to this thread linked below, you can have no links that go outside of a DBSTalk page no matter what it is.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85135&highlight=Links+Signatures


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, I was going by the forum rules. Looks like the boss was forced to change some things. Too bad.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The forum rules still apply. You can have outside links in your signature as long as it's not to a web site that benefits you financially. The link also cannot promote another site just for the sake of promotion. 

Basically, don't put a link in you signature if it doesn't help anyone or doesn't really need to be there.

The post quoted above is 3 years old. We have eased up on that. There was a period of time in 2007 when we had an issue with users posting links to money making web sites. The problem has gone down since then.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

I sometimes want to see other "peoples setups" that are links in their sigs. For example:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2146404#post2146404

Which is in the sig of MicroBeta.

I keep getting:
ctaranto, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Thoughts?

-Craig


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Odd... I can see Mikes .sig just fine.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

barryb said:


> Odd... I can see Mikes .sig just fine.


Funny. Your sig link also gives me that permission error. :shrug:

-Craig


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

This is because those posts are located in our Cutting Edge section. In order to view threads/posts in that forum, you must first "opt-in". All the info you need can be found here.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> This is because those posts are located in our Cutting Edge section. In order to view threads/posts in that forum, you must first "opt-in". All the info you need can be found here.


Ha. Works fine now. Wish the error message was a bit more clear.

Was this always like this? I could have sworn that when I join here initially (probably 1.5 years or so ago), I was able to see the sigs.

Thanks!

-Craig


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Craig,

It's only been like for a few months. Glad you got it figured out.


----------

